# a couple pics of the turbo setup



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5995/dscn06004lf.th.jpg
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/4861/dscn06035rb.th.jpg

let me know if they didn't go through


----------



## Joey_T (Jan 16, 2006)

Those are quite small, do you have anything bigger? It's kinda hard to make anything out.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Small pics, but the link works. Looks good. :cheers


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

*a few more*


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Much better. Post some more if you get a chance.


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

i will post what i can. the shop fabricating the system asked that i not post them until the kit is complete. he is making the jigs to make the kit available once the fab is done...if you guys have any questions or ideas let me know


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks cool, thanks for the pics. I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of power you make with it. 
I have always been a positive-displacement supercharger kinda guy, but the more I read/hear about turbos/twin-turbos, the more I think it might be a viable option.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Five bucks say the ecm cover melts in the first minute..... just kidding, I'm sure you're moving it.:lol:


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's a self made turbo system I put on my Motorbike, still trying to figure out how to put one on the goat.....http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/240/turbocharger0au.jpg


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

hmm, scary.
I do have a REAL turbo from a superduty truck that I would put in the goat if I had any idea how it would work. I suspect that it WOULDN'T work though.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> Here's a self made turbo system I put on my Motorbike, still trying to figure out how to put one on the goat.....http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/240/turbocharger0au.jpg


HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! Good ONE!!!
:lol: :lol: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

